

Show HN: I learned to code and launched my new startup (Please Give Feedback) - Felix21
http://www.5thingstoday.com/

======
hardwaresofton
You might not want to get involved in the todo-list space. there are tons of
free alternatives -- and $20 a year is steep for something that notepad could
do (the site is nice though, well done)

~~~
Felix21
Thanks for the feedback.

Its really understand your point which was the one thing that was stopping me
from building it but I felt the fact that the app "forces you" to focus on the
important things which is something I needed.

I have 10 users already and I'm already working on my next project.

~~~
allannienhuis
This is full of entrepreneurial awesomeness. Like the parent, I thought: 'meh
- I wouldn't pay for it, so why would anyone else?' The fact that you've got
paying customers already is a huge reminder for me that my opinions are not
those of my (potential) customers, and I need to stop projecting my own
opinions on them. That's not to dismiss the (great) idea of building
products/businesses that you WOULD be a customer of, but narrowing things down
to ONLY the things that you would actually do/use narrows your market down to
a pretty small number (often 1).

Congratulations to you on getting your first product shipped!

~~~
Felix21
Thank You Very much for your kind words.

More great products to come hopefully.

